

US launched Virtual Embassy Tehran for Iranians; Blocked by Iranian government - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/8/2617823/us-launches-virtual-embassy-iran

======
hector_ka
I wonder that would happen if Iranian government would build a virtual embassy
to reach to American people.This is a very stupid way to deal with
international affairs.At least if you do it do it right.

